# World War Z



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Actually a really good film! 8/10

After mixed reviews and rumor it was to be a huge financial flop I went to see it anyway and came away pleasantly surprised. There isn't anything that original about the script, every scene is plucked from some other film but it sweeps from a decent action film to one of great suspense. Worth a watch definitely and was quite good in 3D too!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Trivial fact, the film is taken from the book written by Max Brooks, son of the great Mel Brooks. I am hoping the film lives up to the book which is thought provoking.


----------



## jonnyboyctr (Nov 7, 2012)

The book is excellent, the film i thought was quite good. The film however is nothing like the book! I also read the the end you see in the film was a complete reshoot, the original film ending was totaly different! No spoilers from me tho, go see it!


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I too enjoyed it, we'll see it again. Not a fan of Brad Pitt, but he's been in a few good films.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Great film,and a zombie film that didn't have to rely on gore. 
Our family met one of the make up artists who was involved in WWZ last weekend and he showed us some behind the scenes photos from the Jerusalem Set(shot in Malta).


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

I didn't like it tbh.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I really enjoyed it. Didn't go in expecting much but came out thinking that was actually really good.

Clarke


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I seen it tonight I thought it was good, strange seeing Georgey Square in Glasgow in one of the scenes.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just come back from seeing it and as a fan of the book I was disappointed. 

The book is very clever as the story of a 10 year war against the zombies is told through various accounts and is portrayed as an entirely feasible story. The zombies are old school slow moving types but their numbers grow to the millions as the world doesn't realise the severity, hence a world war.

The movie on the other hand is a zombie movie, no clever twists as such but there are some good tense scenes but its nothing out of the ordinary like the book. 

As an adaption of the book I'd give it a 4/10 but as a movie in its own right I'd give it a 7/10. To justify the book in anyway at all it'd need to be probably two three hour films!!


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Well the book just sounds like every other Zombie film? Day of the Dead??

And also, when is a film never as good as the book, according to bookworms anyway!!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Trust me the book is nothing like the average zombie story. Written like a series of accounts from eye witnesses rather than a survival story from one perspective. Put it this way its less a horror but more a war story.

I know usually books are always far more in depth understandably than a movie but if you changed the title of this movie is never have associated it with the book.


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

Watched it Friday night and really enjoyed it good to see a film with things happening and bein shown world wide and not just in America like most zombie / disaster movies


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Watched it tonight - really good.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Went to watch this last week, Really good film imo well worth watching.


----------



## Smith000 (Aug 12, 2013)

World War Z is good movie. i have watched this movie and i enjoyed it.


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

The book was brilliant, the film was nothing like it and a bit disappointing to be honest.


----------

